# Is skoolzoffish.com a legit website?



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

Skoolzoffish.com. I've contacted the owner and he's emailed me back and he sounds pretty professional. Wondering if anyone's had any experience with this website. Let me know please, thanks!


----------

